# Water bottle?



## Hawthorne2145 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello! I was wondering if you could give me some suggestions for a good water bottle, and leave the link for it. Thank you so much:grin:​"]


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Can I ask why you're looking for a bottle? I know some people prefer them and occasionally they are the best choice (if a hedgehog won't stop pooping in water or something), but they have a lot of drawbacks that I really don't like. Water bottles with a ball in the spout can catch & sever hedgie tongues, and all of the ones I've ever seen have a metal spout. Because the water doesn't come out very fast, an impatient hedgehog can chew at the spout & many hedgehogs have chipped or cracked or lost teeth due to chewing on water bottles. And again due to it not coming out very fast, hedgehogs can get dehydrated more easily as well. Water bottles also need to be cleaned daily like a water bowl, but they're more difficult to do that with due to the tight spaces & small parts.

The main drawbacks of bowls are that hedgies can sometimes get loose bedding in them (it's easier to change the water if they do though), and some hedgies might flip their bowl, but you can prevent that by using a heavy ceramic dish. If hedgie is very determined, I've seen someone suggest gluing the dish to a ceramic tile to make it flip-proof, which is an awesome idea.


----------



## Hawthorne2145 (Oct 24, 2015)

Lilysmommy said:


> Can I ask why you're looking for a bottle? I know some people prefer them and occasionally they are the best choice (if a hedgehog won't stop pooping in water or something), but they have a lot of drawbacks that I really don't like. Water bottles with a ball in the spout can catch & sever hedgie tongues, and all of the ones I've ever seen have a metal spout. Because the water doesn't come out very fast, an impatient hedgehog can chew at the spout & many hedgehogs have chipped or cracked or lost teeth due to chewing on water bottles. And again due to it not coming out very fast, hedgehogs can get dehydrated more easily as well. Water bottles also need to be cleaned daily like a water bowl, but they're more difficult to do that with due to the tight spaces & small parts.
> 
> The main drawbacks of bowls are that hedgies can sometimes get loose bedding in them (it's easier to change the water if they do though), and some hedgies might flip their bowl, but you can prevent that by using a heavy ceramic dish. If hedgie is very determined, I've seen someone suggest gluing the dish to a ceramic tile to make it flip-proof, which is an awesome idea.


Thank you so much for your advice on the water bottle. I think I will go with a ceramic bowl.


----------

